# 100 gallon



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Will my p's breed in a 100 gallon tank.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

yes


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

as long as they are big enough (sexually mature) and you have a male and a female.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

There shouldn't be a problem. How many P's do you have in the 100 G?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Davo said:


> There shouldn't be a problem. How many P's do you have in the 100 G?


 how many and i was wondering if there is other p's in the tank will they eat

the fry


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

what is the ideal scenario for breeding piranha?


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Mr. Freez, not only will the P's the fry, the fry will cannabalize each other.


----------

